# Do you care whether people like you?



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

And how does this affect you or your behaviour?

I would love to know NTs feelings/thoughts on this - but feel free to respond whatever type you are. 

I'll share my own view if it's asked but I would rather hear your views and not influence the responses in any way.


----------



## Scribbler (Jul 10, 2013)

I try to get along with people, and I think I manage pretty well. Whether they like me is a matter for them. Whether it matters to me depends on whether I like them.


----------



## Capsaicin (Jul 23, 2013)

I try to be a decent human being, but it ends there. I don't have the skills for the kind of complicated social dance that makes everyone like you and I don't enjoy the company of many, anyway. If they're not the key to my paycheck, I'll do what I do and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Tharwen (Mar 20, 2013)

do i? what does it read on my enneagram?


----------



## Accidie (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm generally nice, but not very friendly. I'm quiet. I'm aloof. I have resting bitch face. I'm not trying to make people feel any certain way about me. I just want to live honestly and true to myself.

I probably care more about _why_ someone may like or dislike me. If it's for a bogus reason, then I want to be able to defend myself.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

no


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

No, I was 'trained' pretty early on not to care, but part of it is a conscious decision as well. I want to be a fair person, but not necessarily likable; I prefer respected to well liked. My philosophy on friendship is that it doesn't matter how hard a person tries to be well liked, you can't get everyone to like you anyway. it is a struggle I prefer not to deal with.

When girls grow up, there is generally a competition for friends - it is important for many girls to be paired up in 'best friends' couples, preferably with the most popular girl. It is a pretty exclusionary and, as mentioned, competitive way to socialize. From early childhood, I always chose to step aside. The same with potential boyfriends - I don't like to have to compete for someone. Either they like me for me, or they don't - I feel that I have very little impact on their feelings towards me. Sure, I could pretend to be someone else to make people like me, but that is manipulation and people can't pretend for longer than a few months tops anyway. It always annoyed me when friends or boyfriends pretended to be someone else to make me like them, what a waste of time & energy (on both ends)!

I prefer to be in groups of friends rather than with just one at the time. I don't feel the need to rank or define my friendships. I am actually always caught by surprise when I realize that people like me. I always wonder why? I know that I am a good friend, but I generally don't let people come very close.

@_Alles_Paletti_, I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts too.


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, I do care. For both practical and personal reasons.
It's such a headache to deal with people who dislike you. & I really love talking to people - I need interaction. 

Fe function... 

& you, OP?


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

Generally, I don't. When I was in high school, I was completely true to myself and did not care what others thought of me.

This changed when I left home for college. I was always rather withdrawn and sheltered _despite_ the fact that I am an extrovert. I love interacting with others and taking center stage. This stage wasn't particularly fond of me from the start.

I was on volleyball scholarship in some barely-accredited university in Central Florida. My teammates thought I was cocky because I rarely spoke to them. We shared no common interests and small talk is disgraceful. I purposely alienated myself. I'd prefer to be lonely than fake sincerity with a group of hotheaded vainglorious athletes.

That was the worst year of my life. I found a handful of genuine people, but I never felt more lonely. I abandoned my true self because I resented my environment and thus withdrew myself from interaction.

To answer your question, I do care whether people like me or not. Pretending I didn't care resulted in a year of unhealthy solitude.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

I like being well liked for the right reasons,
Not for reasons that don't suit me morally!

I like being known as honest and kind 
And smart :3

But otherwise if people don't think I am one of these descriptions?
Then I seriously don't mind,
I like myself enough to know I am worth it


----------



## JamesSteal (Apr 14, 2013)

Here's how you get people to like you:
- Appeal to their egos and self-interest
- Improve your extroverted feeling, but always make sure you sound sincere. 
- Mimic all of the virtues _(sincerity, honesty, kindness, politeness, etc.)_.
- Conceal your intentions. If people have no clue what you're up to, they cannot prepare a defense.
- Never appear too perfect. Display defects, clumsiness and aloofness to deflect envy and suspicion. 
- Always plan ahead and put yourself in the other person's shoes. If you have a lie, even if the person you are telling the lie to seems naive, always make sure you have a way to show them that you seem to be telling the truth.
- Dress respectably. Never display anger, unless it's something that also angers the people around you.


----------



## Purple Lemon (Jul 20, 2013)

Well, I try to get along with everyone.
But I also stick to my guns when it comes to morals or ideals.
I don't really mind if someone dislikes me.
Though it depends if I've given them a reason or not.
If we were supposed "Friends" or more.... and then they start bad mouthing me behind my back.
I'll just cut off contact with them, they're a waste of my time.



JamesSteal said:


> Here's how you get people to like you:
> - Appeal to their egos and self-interest
> - Improve your extroverted feeling, but always make sure you sound sincere.
> - Mimic all of the virtues _(sincerity, honesty, kindness, politeness, etc.)_.
> ...


Um, no offence... but your post kinda reminded me of this







Lmao!


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

Purple Lemon said:


> Um, no offence... but your post kinda reminded me of this


For more sociopathic manipulating


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

JamesSteal said:


> Here's how you get people to like you:
> - _7-point plan for getting people to like you _-


Lol. But do you care? 



Surreal Snake said:


> no


Thanks for sharing. I do appreciate those concise answers . But why are you so care-free?



Kittynip said:


> Yes, I do care. For both practical and personal reasons.
> & you, OP?


I care a _lot_. I generally carefully manage what part of me is visible to other people because I'm afraid I'll show them something they won't accept, or hurt them with my honest opinion. And I've got a good memory on what I told to whom.

I treasure the few people that know me the best and like me for who I am, and I care about their opinion a lot. 

In parties/drinks/going out I generally act whatever I feel like though.

But, as I said, I'm mainly curious in what other people think about this subject.


----------



## Maximus Deus (Jun 8, 2013)

I want the people that I respect to like me - but other than that I don't care, although I do get along pretty well with most people.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l don't really have a ''rule to live by'' here.

l think outwardly, l seem like l want people to like me or at least seem like l'm engaged in discussion. That could have the effect of them in turn, liking me but it's not guaranteed.


lt is true that most people will like you more if they think you really listen to them. l'm drawn to a lower order Fe vibe or auxillary Fi.

However...sometimes l simply do not tune into what a person might be thinking AT ALL in which case, l lack the opportunity to even locate any fucks to give.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l don't really have a ''rule to live by'' here.
> 
> l think outwardly, l seem like l want people to like me or at least seem like l'm engaged in discussion. That could have the effect of them in turn, liking me but it's not guaranteed.
> 
> ...


It seems you are pretty relaxed towards like/dislike.

I want _both_ to understand people and have them like me. 

I recognize people appreciate it if you listen to them, however I find that they like you because it can seem you agree with them if you're a good listener; while in fact you might have a good _understanding _but disagree completely or partially.

So when they ask your opinion at some point and it differs from their own when they are expecting agreement they are sometimes unpleasantly surprised. Also, because I put so much effort in understanding their point they can't really change it anymore so it ends up at two different sides. 

So nowadays I usually voice my opinion early before listening to their points to avoid this situation - or keep it vague if I don't feel like sharing.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't care if people "like" me. I'm reasonable enough to expect decency from them and it works. I wish they can focus on my arguments, instead of my personality and position.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Alles_Paletti said:


> It seems you are pretty relaxed towards like/dislike.
> 
> I want _both_ to understand people and have them like me.
> 
> ...


Sounds familiar. l think what l notice in INTJs is a desire for consistency in socializing...consistency with people.

My approach is something like, if l find you inconsistent or lacking in integrity, l won't take you seriously or _keep _you around, but l will keep a person like this as an acquaintance and l won't show many outward signs of thinking they're less than worthy. 

l don't really express my thoughts on their opinions if l don't see us understanding each other.

l won't go over the top to charm them, either. lt's all very individually based...but generally, l am not as concerned with the finer aspects until someone is really solid with me. 

l think l sometimes approach socializing in a nearly SPish way, because honestly, many people do just blend into a few distinct categories for me and l have to wait until someone stands out for me to be intrigued by them(*but l don't want to be inadvertently rude and scare them away in the meantime in case l hadn't noticed them*).


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

I've never really cared whether people like me or not. I'm nice to everybody, but I realized a long time ago that no matter what you do, some people will just end up hating you.


----------



## Priva (Mar 6, 2013)

When people like you, it's so much easier socially than when they don't, and socializing is a big part of being human...so I strive to be seen as likeable without being disingenuous to myself. 

However if a random individual doesn't like me because of something I did or said, I'm not going to care. If it's an individual I respect or admire, I am going to care. It depends on whether or not I think that person's opinion has any weight.


----------



## pastryparadise (Jun 13, 2013)

Nah im too detached from anyones emotions to even notice lmao that being said I am extremely likable and can get along with anyone, as long as I want to. I find it extremely fun sometimes to yank the chain of a tightass just to see their pissed reaction! it's so much fun you should try it! Oh waiiiit, erm...
But seriously one of the funnest forms of entertainment for me and my friends growing up was getting uptight personalities to HATE us. Tehee gooood times


----------



## JamesSteal (Apr 14, 2013)

I try to be a role model and inspiration for others, so yes. I can crank my Fe up when it's necessary to do so and I know there will be benefits as to how I present myself.


----------



## noname42 (Mar 8, 2013)

Unfortunately,NO, I don't give a living shit whether people like me or not. 

My philosophy in life, is that ALL PEOPLE ARE ASSHOLES UNTIL PROVEN NOT SO.

As an INTP and an NT in general, having people to just like us, is not one of our priorities.

BUT, don't be carried away. I try to judge all people fairly and with an open mind, regardless of their past, appearance etc. I also try to treat ALL people with respect and politeness.


Surprisingly, my system seems to work out very successfully for me. I get along with many people and I don't consider myself a sociopath. I think it's impossible to intentionally make people like you, some people won't like, no matter what you do.


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

Nah


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Priva said:


> When people like you, it's so much easier socially than when they don't, and socializing is a big part of being human...so I strive to be seen as likeable without being disingenuous to myself.
> 
> However if a random individual doesn't like me because of something I did or said, I'm not going to care. If it's an individual I respect or admire, I am going to care. It depends on whether or not I think that person's opinion has any weight.


Pretty much this, again.

l think some of it boils down to Fi versus Fe, even in lower order. You seem to have the same approach that l do, even though we presumably use a different tertiary function.

l'm much more ''extend a warm-_ish_ vibe to most people, see where it goes'' and what kinds of opportunities it may open up, whereas l see Fi as being potentially more suited to analyzing individual people.

l think this can lead to even less overall concern when _one _ person does not like you.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

On a deeper level, I don't care if other people like me, but I do try to maintain a good reputation since it is in my own benefit to have other people have a good opinion of me 

A good reputation is good for business baby


----------



## VamPie (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't care. But I don't like when people judge me unfairly.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

No. I want people to like me but I'm not gonna kiss their emotional butt.


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't care if people like me, but I do care if they don't. I prefer to have neutral relations with anyone in my environment (say, people who work at the places you frequent, your professors/fellow students, coworkers, those few faces you see every year at family gatherings but to whom you aren't closely related, etc.) I don't need to cultivate personal relationships with most people and I'm fine doing things that may put me at a social distance, like...being an introvert and not talking much, lol. But if people actively _dislike_ me I may have a problem. I don't seek to hurt or trouble anyone so I don't like the idea of having caused someone enough grief to make them take anything other than a neutral or pleasant stance towards me. If it's someone I have tension with or mutual dislike with, I do my best to remain civil. I don't need any enemies, and I don't want to draw more attention to myself than I have to.


----------



## TinyTacos (Feb 20, 2013)

It depends on the person. I do care if the person is the current object of my desire\obsession. I care a lot, such levels of care nearly bordering on the obscene. 

Not so much for everyone else. It is nice when they do like me, though sometimes it can be burdensome. I get plenty of invitations from people I don't really want to hang out with, or sometimes people will just sit next to me and start talking, fixated on a single topic usually concerning themselves, while being completely unreceptive to more stimulating subjects of conversation. 

I always found it interesting whenever people approach me with their problems, and then ignore my advice, sometimes even answers, to resolving their issues. Then, after blatantly ignoring my advice, they proceed to ask me about what they should do. 

Then comes an eye-roll, sometimes accompanied by an inaudible sigh. 

I think it bothers me more when people dislike me for reasons beyond my imagination or control. I think it's because the origin of their disdain is unknown, and my discomfort arises from my struggle to unveil the underlying source of their animosity. I realize that this concern generally ceases once I understand the reasoning of why. If I can make amends and improve our relationship, I will, and if I can't, then I usually just let the issue go. 


*Do any of you really care about how your family perceives you?*


----------



## thatjuiceguy (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't intentionally give people a reason to not like me. Adding to that I don't seek peoples approval so the outcome is irrelevant on a 'feeling' level. Everyone I like seems to like me though occasionally some people trip or freak out over something I do but its not me they do it to other people they even acknowledged this fact to my face. Short answer is NO!


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

@TinyTacos Thanks for the great post.



TinyTacos said:


> I always found it interesting whenever people approach me with their problems, and then ignore my advice, sometimes even answers, to resolving their issues. Then, after blatantly ignoring my advice, they proceed to ask me about what they should do.
> 
> Then comes an eye-roll, sometimes accompanied by an inaudible sigh.


Very recognizable. I want to add something to this:

In my experience, what people readily tell you about a problem is only a very small piece of the puzzle; you usually need to spend at least 80% of your time clarifying the problem, asking what they already did, the options they considered. Just giving advice doesn't work because it might not solve the underlying problem you don't know about. Bring accross that you _really_ understand the problem before giving advice. 

Plus, advice is difficult -> they have probably been thinking about it for hours, you for the very short time that you listened to them. Usually people don't want advice; they want to test whether they made mistakes in their own logic. 

If I tell people a problem, most of them immediately offer a solution; it is usually very annoying to me unless that other person knows me and the context of the issue _really_ well - even then, I'd rather they listen to my reasoning first.



> *Do any of you really care about how your family perceives you?*


Yes, I care. But I also feel very lucky to be part of my family. They're great.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

No, I don't.

I don't go out of my way to make people _dis_like me, but I'm not one of those people who tries to get everyone to like them either. Some people will like me, other people will not. That's just the way it is, and such is the case for everyone. There's not a person on this planet who will be liked by everyone.


----------



## TinyTacos (Feb 20, 2013)

Alles_Paletti said:


> Very recognizable. I want to add something to this:
> 
> In my experience, what people readily tell you about a problem is only a very small piece of the puzzle; you usually need to spend at least 80% of your time clarifying the problem, asking what they already did, the options they considered. Just giving advice doesn't work because it might not solve the underlying problem you don't know about. Bring accross that you _really_ understand the problem before giving advice.
> 
> Plus, advice is difficult -> they have probably been thinking about it for hours, you for the very short time that you listened to them. Usually people don't want advice; they want to test whether they made mistakes in their own logic.



I believe what you've typed to be mostly true. I'm generally hesitant to give advise to people unless I understand the nature of their problem. Considerable dialogue is usually established (night long discussions in the car, on the phone, on the sidewalk, etc.) and I demand great tributes of useful information and substantiated facts to be processed and understood before I ever feel comfortable in drawing my conclusions. 


Based from my experience, I normally only offer my advice to people who request it or when the situation at hand demands for it. Otherwise people would assume me to be somewhat of a pretentious ass. lol something that was partially true about me in my youth.:laughing:


However, I feel that some people don't want solutions even from people who understand the situation. They don't care about scrutinizing the logic in their thinking or actions (a number of these people that I've talked to appear to abhor the use of reason); they just want to be heard. It doesn't seem to matter who or what listens, they just talk, and the whole asking for advice bit comes off more as some superficial social pleasantry, which they've come to ask from everybody, rather than a legitimate plea for help. 


I sometimes feel like I'm being used as an emotional punching-bag, standing there idly as they unleash a barrage of emotional strikes. Maybe it helps them, perhaps they process they're problems by some internalized mechanism fueled by talking and need to grind their way through a number of one-sided conversations before they can take action and move on. Or maybe they've adopted victim like mentalities and enjoy playing the helpless victim? Or maybe they're just insipid, uninspired individuals who have little else to talk about except themselves? I don't know. I just try to avoid them now. 




Alles_Paletti said:


> If I tell people a problem, most of them immediately offer a solution; it is usually very annoying to me unless that other person knows me and the context of the issue _really_ well - even then, I'd rather they listen to my reasoning first.


Haha! I also get bothered when I open up to someone who then, after quickly passing judgement, proceeds to fling a barrage of ill-suited advice my way. I always hated the "you shouldn't be thinking\feeling this way..." or the "have you ever tried not thinking so much?" bits. 

Anyways, I guessed I should've better distinguished the categories of people who ask for my advice and ignore it, from those who just arbitrarily seek out victims to narrate the prolix saga of their lives to in exhaustive detail. 


I DON'T NEED TO KNOW HOW MANY FUCKIN NAPKINS YOU THOUGHT WERE IN THE FUCKIN NAPKIN DISPENSER! GOD DAMMIT! WHY ARE YOU TELLING ME THIS?! :angry:


----------



## shifty (Aug 4, 2013)

No. I don't care whether people like me. I try to be polite and considerate towards others. People who meet me in person often say things about enjoying my company and some say they love me...but consideration of whether they _like_ me doesn't occur to me, except in problem-solving ways. If they openly say they don't like me, I consider the situation, options. It is sort of like an automatic detachment. I can get along with people without caring whether or not they like me.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

The problem for me is that getting along with people is, or has become, more a matter of procedure? I don't care about being liked as an end in itself? Actually maybe I do care but rarely see opportunity for being liked as being about anything that is real? Not exactly a self esteem or a hate the world issue, hard to explain. I would like to be liked by people I connect with or who get me, but don't expect that to happen much? 

Being female means making enemies is a super-counter productive situation to be in in life, worse than it is for guys? 

Not making enemies is quite easy. "Dale Carnegie" principals show us some truths about human nature that you disregard at your own peril. Still, I sometimes have trouble understanding what people are even talking about when they use words like risk or opening up; I don't think this means I'm guarded or distrusting though. There are plenty of ways to say things to avoid useless offense or unproductive conflict. Usually, I find it easy to set boundaries without making the other person feel put down. I don't take offense easily and prefer someone be straightforward with me. What I don't do well is connect? But a glance at self help tells me there's nothing particularly dysfunctional going on with me. 

I'm wondering if it is more about being accidentally too nice to people who land in my path, so I haven't made enough effort to find people I could have more in common with? It's more like I wouldn't even know if people like me or if they don't? What they like (or don't like) is whatever they've built out of situational examples of my behavior plus their own issues?


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

Old Intern said:


> The problem for me is that getting along with people is, or has become, more a matter of procedure? I don't care about being liked as an end in itself? Actually maybe I do care but rarely see opportunity for being liked as being about anything that is real? Not exactly a self esteem or a hate the world issue, hard to explain. I would like to be liked by people I connect with or who get me, but don't expect that to happen much?
> 
> Being female means making enemies is a super-counter productive situation to be in in life, worse than it is for guys?
> 
> ...


Very unique writing style, I have to say. The questioning style invites people to think with you. For some reason I like it. 

Why is it so much worse for females to have enemies? 

I haven't read dale carnegie, is it worthwhile?

The last paragraph: Not sure I quite follow - are you saying being 'nice' might be an obstacle to finding people you really connect with? Interesting thought.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Being nice, yes, I'm wondering now if it was a problem. I don't get walked on, and I wasn't exactly being fake; but the only time I had opportunity to be what for me, felt like my full blast, unfiltered, and fully engaged self was in my work?

Dale Carnegie taught me reflective listening techniques (Book- How to win friends and influence people). I recommend the book for anyone who sells for a living, or manages people. The book taught me how to make conversation with people I may not have had much in common with. In work, it just opens the door, and then I get the project and the project allows me to be and do what my brain seems "at home" doing. 

My career life is struggling at the moment. This may sound like I'm a monster, but when work suffered, the idea that my then SO should be what counts in life anyway. . . . my thought was "this can't be what life is supposed to be". The SO knew I could dress nice and behave appropriately in public (when I have to?) but that stuff is more like a tactic. My "sales call presentation of myself" is just a presentation or tool or method. And I didn't notice that the SO and I didn't have real conversations, because I was okay with life in a more general sense that included work that made me happy.

enemies/cat fights etc.

I know a few people who have done things to screw up in life, quite badly, and they have more than a few people who hate them. But they have a few people who stick around anyway, and that group is a group that fits together.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

@Old Intern

Thanks for sharing.

And I don't think you sound like a monster at all.


----------



## Omniscient (Aug 15, 2013)

Most people I meet for the first time hate me, because I act like I don't give a shit about them.. but in reality I'm observing them. Trying to find out who they are on my own.
The answer should be "do you care whether people think you're intelligent".


----------



## TGW (May 4, 2012)

My attitude is this: I am an extrovert. I tend to get depressed and tired without any social interaction... However: fuck people. There is a serious shortage of smart people in the world and I only want to interact with them. So, no. I don't care what people think. If they like me, that is great. They're still probably stupid. If they don't like me, who gives a shit? They're probably stupid, anyways. So fuck 'em.


----------



## Priskilla17 (Aug 29, 2013)

Usually I don't care if people like me or not. I'm sort of a loner. Often I'm quiet and don't talk to anyone.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Not anymore....
All it did was set me up to be used and discarded when I was of no further value as a resource and disappointing results when the situations got reversed...

So, know I don't hold out much expecations from people and rarely get disappointed.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

Not anymore....
All it did was set me up to be used and discarded when I was of no further value as a resource.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

Not really but I do like to seek harmony.


----------



## lestrade (Aug 30, 2013)

it's nice to know when people like me but if they don't, well i dont think about it.


----------



## Madders (Aug 16, 2013)

It depends on whether or not I want to be friends with them. If they don't seem like someone I'd enjoy being around, then no, they just kind of don't matter to me at all.


----------



## DylanA (Apr 25, 2013)

I could care less, unless I was trying to run a political campaign or something.


----------



## AlwaysQuestionLife (Apr 17, 2013)

I couldn't care less about whether random people like me or not. I do care what my established friends think about me, though.

Also, people PLEASE stop saying "I could care less". That means you care.


----------



## XXXXXXXXXX (Aug 31, 2013)

I like it when other people like me. But if others hate me, it's their problem and not mine. I'm just ok with other people liking and hating me. Besides, liking and hating someone is a relative truth.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes, but *MOSTLY* for practical reasons. It's easier to get people to listen to your ideas if they like you. But I prfer to be alone so it generally isn't a problem.


----------



## klever187 (Sep 2, 2013)

No I have no time in my day to be worrying about superficial nuances like that. Honestly, I just find it to be so insignificant that I would have such a huge void of time to fill if I'd concern myself with that ha.


----------



## Minicool (Sep 4, 2013)

No.


I don't care bit if a person dislike me.
Except my best, my crush and barely my family.


----------



## DarkWolf (Sep 6, 2013)

I fell into depression when I was getting into my teenage years because most people hated me. You know how kids hate the introvert guy and are incredibly rude. Nowadays I see how dumb that was. I don't give a shit whether people around me like me or not, unless we're talking about situations that will require me to stay close to these people.

If I work with six guys, then I'll care about their opinions about me. If I'm going to college with 60 other people, then I don't give a shit. See the difference? When I'm forced to be with a small group of people for a long time then it's important to make them like me somehow just to make things easier and even socialize. When we're talking about a larger group, then it doesn't really matter because we won't be so close anyway. 

I wish I could go back in time and tell that to the young teenage version of me. "Don't care about what they're thinking. You don't even give a shit if they're dead or alive anyway. Actually, you even wish they were dead! So why do you care? Move on!".

:kitteh:


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

Tbh I assume ppl don't like me. Then when ppl act like they want to spend time with me I'm confused. I think I act like a self absorbed asshole, but ppl tend to see me as a gentleman and a good role model. 

I tend to talk to ppl with respect, eye contact, act like I'm paying attention. In reality I'm thinking I hate this person n can't wait til this conversation is over.

So to answer ur question, no I don't care.


----------



## bluhorizon (Sep 17, 2012)

My natural reaction would be to say no, because I really don't. However, there are allies with the people that like you. Most people I assume don't dislike me but are indifferent towards me. I don't bother, I'm just there. I do try to have manners and make a good impression for the most part wherever I am because you never know who's watching and making mental note of you. Someone could be putting in a good word for you and you not know it. For networking and professionalism, it can be a benefit. For personal matters, so long as the people I care about don't have a secret problem with me, I don't really care.


----------



## Pyromaniac (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't care whether people like me in the sense that they enjoy my company and personality. However, I do like to maintain a decent impression of myself, and this has consequenced in people disliking me but regarding me as educated.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Without being aware of it, or wanting to, I do. And probably quite a bit more than I'm willing to admit.


----------

